# 2 years molars already? (17 month old)



## babymango (Jun 8, 2009)

DS had a pretty bad couple days recently. He has been CRANKY. Had tantrums for no reason (not like him at all). He's super clingy, he went from nursing 2 minutes twice a day to 20 minutes 4 times a day. He's chewing on his fingers like he's trying to bite them off, to the point where they are covered in blisters and the skin is breaking. He's drooling like mad and his eczema around his mouth came back. He hasn't used a paci in almost a year, but now he's turning everything into a pacifier (like the rubber part of the medicine dropper) He had a low grade fever yesterday. However, he doesnt look sick. No rash, no ear pulling, etc. I gave in and gave him tylenol this afternoon and while he wasn't 100% back to normal, he was much better, so im assuming he's in pain.

I checked in his mouth and don't see anything coming out, but the lower left gum, at the very back, is sort of swollen.

Can this be his 2 year molars starting already? He did teeth on the early side for all his other teeth, he had 15 by the time he turned 1.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

I would say yep!

My DS is 16 months and doing the exact same thing. Nursing, nursing, nursing... oh did I mention he is nursing a ton?! DS has had a small rash as well around his mouth as well. 2nd molars are on their way for sure... can see em.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, My DD is also an early teether. She got her first set of 2 year molars right around 18 months. She's 22 months now and the last molar just cut through. We had a bit of a break between those bottom and top molars cutting though. Molars are tough! But now it's almost over!! I notice that with her that her gums bother her for many weeks before a tooth comes through. I found giving her something to shew on like a cloth teething doll, using hylands tablets (bought a bunch when I heard they were being recalled) or Camilia during the day, and tylenol at night if it seemed she was having an extra tough time with it.

Good luck! Hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like teething to me!! Poor thing!

DD1 had all her teeth by 20 months, so it's well within the range of what I'm used to.


----------



## nkintzel (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahaha...my youngest DD is FIFTEEN MONTHS. I looked in there the other day and there are TWO molars popping through. I can see them! Can you believe it? 15 months? So, yes. I would say its possible!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

So, two things at play here, first off the 2-year molars are the second set of molars to come in, there's also a set that comes in around 1-1.5 years.

Second, we dealt with teething for the 2 year molars off and on from the time the first set of molars came in. So it started around 16 months and we'd have random horrible crankiness for a day or so every few weeks until (touch wood) about a month ago when I finally spotted that last molar.


----------



## thehighernest (Aug 11, 2009)

Those perky second molars seem to take an eternity to come out!

DS had been quite fussy around the time of his 18 mos. checkup - the pedi. looked in his mouth and said his gums were irritated and was probably starting to work on them (he's been a relatively early teether). Now here we are 3 months later, and I think we're really in the thick of it because he's not just fussy now, he's Mr. Hyde, and he's more desperate for his paci than usual, is sucking his thumb at times (which he never does), is drooling like a baby again, and well, the obvious: even with his smallish vocabulary, he stuck a finger in his mouth the other day and said, clear as day, "hurts."

Why can't they come out already??? Grrr.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehighernest*
> 
> Those perky second molars seem to take an eternity to come out!
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're already doing this, but just in case you haven't thought of it, feed him frozen berries.


----------



## lactatinggirl (Nov 22, 2009)

My DD is 21 months old and has been doing the behavior you're talking about off and on for months. I'm certain she's teething. Just remember that teeth move upward months before they actually sprout out of the gums. Teething takes a long time!


----------

